# تصميم التروس Gears Design



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 أبريل 2007)

الى كل الاخوة الذين يهمهم تصميم التروس من المهندسين والطلاب وغيرهم اليكم هذا البرنامج الذي يقوم بتصميم التروس (دون رسمها) على حسب المعادلات التي وردت في كتاب
Mechanical Engineering Design By Shigley
وهو على الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/20465330...gn_R_1.01n.exe هذا الرابط لايعمل 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

سامي صلاح


تم تحميل الرابط الذي يعمل 
*http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/7587...n.pdf.rar.html*



جزى الله الأخ سامي صلاح عبده كل خير .​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 أبريل 2007)

البرنامج غير موجود على الرابط اعلاه ولكنه موجود في الرابط التالي بعد ان تم اختباره

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=FdCZzwqQm


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى سامى


----------



## المريخابي (19 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى ممن يملك معلومات عن انواع الفلاتر الميكانيكيه واهميتها ارسالها للضروره وشكرا


----------



## hamid100 (20 أبريل 2007)

ارجو تزويدي بكتاب عن التاثتر الحراري على التروس


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (22 أبريل 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الفاضل 
باركم اللة وسدد خطاكم فى موضوع تصميم التروس . شاكرين لكم . مع التقدير 



نعمة حافظ الموسوى


----------



## البرنس_2010 (24 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (24 أبريل 2007)

لاشكر على واجب واتمنى ان يستمر التعاون بين المهندسين في كل المجالات لخلق امة مواكبة وادام الله هذا الملتقى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك ونتمني التوفيق


----------



## علي قنديل (25 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه بحاجه لمشروع في مادة design of machines في ما يخص Gear او bearings او clutch & brake ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله يااخ علي قنديل نبحث ونعد لطلبك هذا قريبا ان شاء الله فقط حدد لنا طلبك تحديد دقيق


----------



## علي قنديل (26 أبريل 2007)

طلبي هو تماما مثل البرنامج الذي وضعته عن gear design ولكن اريد مادة نظرية وتوضيح مع رسومات ولك جزيل الشكر يا اخ سامي .


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (28 أبريل 2007)

الاخ علي 
السلام عليكم 
في الرابط التالي قد تجد طلبك كما ارجو الافادة ان كان هو ما طلبت
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=20Y280QSq


----------



## علي قنديل (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ سامي الموضوع ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي سامي علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## ضياء المنسي (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير فعلا انا كنت محتاج اي شيء عن التروس وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (29 أبريل 2007)

لا شكر على واجب ونحن في الخدمة
اما اذا كان لابد من شكر فالشكر للملتقى


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 مايو 2007)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا . . . ارجو الدخول للتحميل (برنامج لتصميم التروس


----------



## ابو معتصم (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على الجهد ورحم الله والدي ووالديك والمسلمين


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (6 مايو 2007)

يا ابا المعتصم غفر الله لنا ولك ولامة محمد . . . آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مايو 2007)

مهم لكل الطلاب والمهندسين والباحثين


----------



## المصرى30 (12 مايو 2007)

سامي صلاح عبده قال:


> الاخ علي
> السلام عليكم
> في الرابط التالي قد تجد طلبك كما ارجو الافادة ان كان هو ما طلبت
> http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=20Y280QSq


 
شكرا لك أخ سامى على المجهود.بارك الله فيك
تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## eng.qerbi (12 مايو 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 مايو 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 يوليو 2007)

ارجو ان لا يفوت احدكم تحميل هذا الملف


----------



## fth (18 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخى سامى 
لقد فاتنى تحميل البرنامج والملف عندما دخلت للتحميل وجدت الرسالة التالية بالموقع
تم التنبيه على مسح جميع الملفات و ناسف لذلك حيث تم تحديث الموقع وتطويره للافضل حيث التحميل اسرع و بقاء ملفتكم وصوركم لفتره اطول.
أرجو منك المساعدة فى الحصول عليهم مرة أخرى على نفس الموقع (موقع الرفع نفسه)
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الف الف الف خير على المجهود ولكن الملفات للأسف حذفت مع التقدير


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot :78:


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (20 يوليو 2007)

ياريت ترفع الملف تانى على اى موقع يكون شغل


----------



## هيثم حلمى (20 يوليو 2007)

ها هو رابط جديد....................
.........
.....

http://rapidshare.com/files/44053077/Gears_Design_R_1_1_.02n.exe.html


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا الاخ سامي على هذا الرابط والموضوع القيم 
اتمنلك الابداع المسمر اخي الكريم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (21 يوليو 2007)

اليوم نرفع الملف مرة اخرى على الرابط التالي
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/khgmJjvws/Gears-Design-R-1.01n


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (21 يوليو 2007)

او في الرابط التالي
[URL=http://upload.9q9q.net/file/khgmJjvws/Gears-Design-R-


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (13 يناير 2008)

الى كل الاخوة الذين يهمهم تصميم التروس من المهندسين والطلاب وغيرهم


----------



## elmalwany (15 يناير 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## صديق القمر (13 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ... لكن يا ريت ترفعه على موقع آخر
مثل mihd ، أو تجديــد الرابط على الـ rapidshare


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (21 يوليو 2008)

عايز مشروع تخرج يكون جميل مش عارف اعمل اية


----------



## كولمبر (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ده يا هندسة
اتمنى ارى لك المزيد من الموضوعات الفعالة


----------



## tariqsamer (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا بس الملف غير موجود او تم حذفه اذا ممكن ترفعوه مرة تانية


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 يوليو 2008)

تعميما للفائدة واكراما للذين لم يحملواGears Design R 1.0 نرفعه مرة خرى على الرابط 
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/14377566/Gears-Design-R-1.0.exe.html


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 يوليو 2008)

http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/14377566/Gears-Design-R-1.0.exe.html


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 يوليو 2008)

وهذا رابط اخر
http://rapidshare.com/files/131552741/Gears_Design_R_1.0.exe


----------



## grafidustrial (22 يوليو 2008)

رجاء يا اخى حاول على mihd


----------



## tariqsamer (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك بس الرابط هو عبارة عن صورة جميلة لتصميم داخلي


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 أغسطس 2008)

يظهر ان موقع طق طق فيه مشكلة ما فلذلك الملف عند التنزيل يكون عبارة عن هذه الصورة 
لكن رابط الرابدشير يعمل بصورة جيدة وانا الان اختبرته فارجو ان تحاول تنزيل الملف منه وهو كما يلي
http://rapidshare.com/files/13155274...sign_R_1.0.exe


----------



## نايف علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي أنت تستهزيء بنا

كل الروابط مضروبة ولا تعمل 

إن كنت صادق ارفعه عن طريق الملتقى في المرفقات


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ نايف 
سامحك الله
موقع طقطق لم يرفع الملف ورفع صورة بديلا له
اما موقع رابيد شير فقد رفع الملف وان اختبرته مرتين ولكن اليوم لم اجد الملف ولا ادري لماذا فلذلك ماذنبي انا
ولكناليوم ارفعه لك كما طلبت في مشاركتي التالية


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (19 أغسطس 2008)

*Gears Design*

للجميع العتبى حتى يرضو
الان الملف يمكن تحميله من داخل الملتقى ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد وهو مرفق في هذه المشاركة


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (19 أغسطس 2008)

*Gears Design*

للجميع العتبى حتى يرضو
الان الملف يمكن تحميله من داخل الملتقى ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد وهو مرفق في هذه المشاركة
آسف جدا لكن الملف الصحيح هو الثاني وليس الاول وان كان الاثنان لا بأس بهما والملف الشامل هو مرفق في هذه المشاركة


----------



## نايف علي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 

جزاك الله خير 

وآسف إن أغلظت عليك أتمنى أن تقبل اعتذاري


----------



## وضاح الجبري (19 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر بس ياليت تشرح لناء البرنامج ولو شي بسيط


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (20 أغسطس 2008)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لاعليك اخ نايف وانا اعتبر ذلك بمثابة تنبيه لي بان الملف غير موجودوالحمدلله تمت المعالجة
ولك شكري وتقديري
:84::75:


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (20 أغسطس 2008)

وضاح الجبري قال:


> الف شكر بس ياليت تشرح لناء البرنامج ولو شي بسيط


اخ وضاح 
عندما تفتح الملف في الاول تكون هناك splash screen ومدتها خمس ثواني ثم بعد ذلك تظهر لك Introductory form وفيها شريط في الاعلى اذا ضغطت على مساعدة Help ثم ارشادات المستخدم user guide ستظهر لك شاشة فيها شرح مبسط لطريقة تشغيل البرنامج
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## التورباين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أسأل الله أن يبارك في عمرك

رميت بنفسي في هذا 

الموضوع من غير أن لا أشعر

لكن كنت بحاجته

فلك الحمد ربي على تيسيرك


----------



## ساين توك (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الذين مروا من هنا مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## producer (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اخ سامي اتمنى منك خدمه وهي رابط يتحدث عنheat treatiment ومعه مقطع للعمليه


----------



## hunter black (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز للاسف البرنامج غير موجود علي اي من الروابط او الروابط لا تعمل من فضلك انا اريد البرنامج للضروره واتمني ان ترفعه علي سيرفر اخر وشكرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (6 نوفمبر 2008)

hunter Black قال:


> اخي العزيز للاسف البرنامج غير موجود علي اي من الروابط او الروابط لا تعمل من فضلك انا اريد البرنامج للضروره واتمني ان ترفعه علي سيرفر اخر وشكرا



في الصفحة الرابعة من هذا الموضوع تجده في المشاركة رقم 50 ان شاء الله وانا اختبرته الان


----------



## hunter black (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام ومشكور جدا علي البرنامج اخ سامي


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

غير موجووود


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (10 نوفمبر 2008)

altarrah82 قال:


> غير موجووود



ندد لك ما كتبته في مشاركتي الاخيرة:-
في الصفحة الرابعة من هذا الموضوع تجده في المشاركة رقم 50 ان شاء الله وانا اختبرته الان


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (10 نوفمبر 2008)

producer قال:


> اخ سامي اتمنى منك خدمه وهي رابط يتحدث عنheat Treatiment ومعه مقطع للعمليه



اسف جدا اخي العزيز لاني لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة الا اليوم وان شاء الله لك ما تريد في القريب العاجل:71:


----------



## الشـيخ الرئيس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا البرنامج ولكن لو تكرمت تساعدنا في ذكر الكتب والخاصة برسم التروس والبنيونز ...الخ أي كل شيء يتعلق بالتروس ، هذا لطالب العلم وارجو ان كنت تملك هذه المعرفة ان تزودنا فيها سواءا كانت الكتب الانجليزية واو العربية .
ولك الشكر


----------



## وائل عبده (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف شكر على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (30 نوفمبر 2008)

طريقة عمل هذا البرنامج كما يلي:
GUIDES FOR RUNNING THE PROGRAM
1.	Copying the program on the desktop or create a shortcut
2.	Double click on the program icon or short cut of "GEARS DESIGN R 1.0" on the desktop to run the program
3.	The first screen is loaded -Splash or introductory 
screen after this clicking and it will stay for five seconds for 
reading the short message about the program, but if no need to 
read this message, one click on this form will cancel it.
4.	Now second screen is loaded for the selection of the 
design mode, is it for bending stress or for surface fatigue ?, by 
clicking on the button of the required mode. When clicking on the 
PROGRAM QUIT button the program will shut down ending the 
design modes.
5.	If the required mode is bending stress the user must 
click on the BENDING STRESS button and the general form for 
common input is loaded and he must enter the gear material by 
clicking the arrow of the combo box and select it from the list. 
After that also he must select the transmission accuracy level and 
the reliability by the same way of entering the gear material. The 
last two steps in this form are the input power -in watts-, the 
angular speed- in revolution per minute- and clicking on the button 
of the required gear to be designed.
6.	If required gear is spur gear and it is button was clicked 
the user must enter the following required data:
"	Selecting the pressure angle
"	Entering the gear ratio
and clicking on the DESIGN RESULTS button to load the final design 
results (all required data for the manufacturing of the spur gears)
7.	The user can view a report of this design by clicking on the VIEW REPORT button
8.	If it is required to save the report the user can click on 
the PRINT button and the program can print the report 
form using the default printer connected to the computer.
9.	If the required gear is helical and it is button was clicked 
the user must enter the following required data:
"	Selecting number of teeth of the pinion
"	Selecting angle of helix
"	Entering the gear ratio
and clicking on the DESIGN RESULTS button to load the final 
design results (all required data for the manufacturing of the helical 
gears).
10.	The user can view a report of this design by clicking on the VIEW REPORT button
11.	If it is required to save the report the user can click on 
the PRINT button and the program can print the report 
form using the default printer connected to the computer.
12.	If the required gear is bevel and it is button was clicked 
the user must enter the following required data:
"	Selecting number of teeth of the pinion
"	Entering the gear ratio
and clicking on the design results button to load the final design 
results (all required data for the manufacturing of the bevel gears)
13.	The user can view a report of this design by clicking on the VIEW REPORT button
14.	If it is required to save the report the user can click on 
the PRINT button and the program can print the report 
form using the default printer connected to the computer.
15.	if the design mode required is the surface fatigue the 
user must click on the SURFACE FATIGUE button on the 
introductory form to enter the design of gears according to the 
AGMA pitting resistance formula and the remaining steps are the 
same as in the bending stress formula which are depicted in the 
above paragraphs.
16.	most of the program forms have a quit button when 
clicked on it the form will be unloaded and the user can exit from this 
form until he reach the introductory form from which he can exit 
from the program by clicking on the button of the PROGRAM 
QUIT.


----------



## aid20002005 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الروابط للأسف لاتعمل يا ريت حد يرفع هذا الملف ثانيا وله جزيل الشكر والعرفان.........................


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 ديسمبر 2008)

aid20002005 قال:


> الروابط للأسف لاتعمل يا ريت حد يرفع هذا الملف ثانيا وله جزيل الشكر والعرفان.........................



الملف المرفق في المشاركة رقم 50 به هذا البرنامج نرجو منك تنزيله بالضغط عليه فقط


----------



## وائل عبده (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا يا اخ سامي الموضوع ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 يناير 2009)

*شكر*



محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا يا اخ سامي الموضوع ممتاز جدا جزاك الله كل خير*​



لك التحية اخ محمد عبد الموجود:20::20:


----------



## حسام جاسم (18 يناير 2009)

مشكورأخي مهندس سامي جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 يناير 2009)

اتمنى التوفيق والسداد لنا جميعا حتى ننهض بهذه الامة حيث لا نهضة بغير هندسة


----------



## SAYHAAN (28 يناير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hameedmath (29 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.yahya (14 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## rasmi (14 فبراير 2009)




----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة 
وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
وشكرن


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 فبراير 2009)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> اخي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة
> وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
> وشكرن



اولا الشكر كل الشكر لكل الذين مروا على هذا الموضوع ولكل الذين ادلوا برايهم او شكرهم لنا
الاخ عزام
فيما يخص البفيل جير ممكن ارفع لك في هذه المشاركة او المشاركة التي تليها البحث الذي كنت قد كتبته بخصوص تصميم التروس


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عزام وكل الاخوة 
الملف في الرابط التالي
http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/75879422/Gear-Design.pdf.rar.html


----------



## hashil (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج والله ماني عارف كيف اشكرك. بس ياليت تساعدنا بنقطه وهي شرح لبعض الاختيارات


----------



## محمود عشمة (8 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى


----------



## ياسر عبدالمحسن (20 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لايعمل نرجوا رابط يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاله المصريه (20 يونيو 2009)

ازاي احمل من الرابيد شير


----------



## mohammed elashry (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك ...بجد كنت محتاج الموضوع ده


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 يونيو 2009)

أنا الآن إختبرت هذا الرابط وهو يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تم تحميل الرابط الذي يعمل 
*http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/7587...n.pdf.rar.html*



جزى الله الأخ سامي صلاح عبده كل خير .​


----------



## الحوراء زينب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alharbi777 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يا أخوة انا أحتاج لهذا البرنامج للضرورة لدي بحث مهم عن التروس وهو يختصر علي الوقت

إن كان اي أحد يملك البرنامج فارجو منه أن يرفعه على النت 

شكرا


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يااخي الكريم

انا شغال على برنامجugs nx 5.0 ومرتاح جدا


----------



## alharbi777 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Eng_Matro
شكرا لك لكن اي برنامج تقصد هل هو خاص بتصميم التروس ؟


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

_مشكوووووووووووور_


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (14 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_matro قال:


> مشكور يااخي الكريم
> 
> انا شغال على برنامجugs nx 5.0 ومرتاح جدا



نرجو أن ترفع لنا هذا البرنامج لتعم الفائدة وهو أكيد أكثر تطورا من البرنامج الموجود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## شيششى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ولا رابط ماشغال


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوكم المزيد من البرامج


----------



## ibod7eem (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك ..


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## khaled.33 (25 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد اي رابط يعمل


----------



## Morad Battah (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
بس الرابط غير فعال .. يا ريت حد يساعدني بالموضوع
وشكراً


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (7 فبراير 2010)

*تعديل الرابط*

لتعم الفائدة الذين لم يستطيعوا تنزيل البرنامج الآن من داخل الملتقى (البرنامج والبحث) في المرفقات مع هذه المشاركة


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (1 مارس 2010)

الاخ مراد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل استطعت تنزيل البرنامج أنت والآخرين أم لا
نرجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية وشكر الخالص للستاذ صلاح حقضة الله وكتب كلى اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mechano2009 (7 مارس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عماداسماعيل (7 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخى سامى*


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (9 مارس 2010)

الملفات المرفقة في المشاركة رقم 111 هي التي تحوي هذه البرامج
أرجو من الاخ المشرف المساعدة ومسح الروابط التي وردت في المشاراكات الاخرى حتى لا يحدث التباس للاخوة المهندسين
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (11 مارس 2010)

*thank u very much*


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (25 أبريل 2010)

*Gears Design*

شكرا لمرورك فاتح روما
دعواتك


----------



## nasirteta16 (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس سامي ورفعك منزلة عاليه في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (4 يوليو 2010)

هذه الروابط تعمل بصورة جيدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/85717_11278222980.zip


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق​


----------



## eng_thrwat (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا ذخرا لك عند لقائه سبحانه


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

موضوع جدير بالذكر والمتابعة


----------



## مهندس بقه (10 نوفمبر 2011)

حاضر يا باشمهندس


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين 
نثمن جهودهم وندعو لهم بالسداد والتوفيق


----------



## zaid osama (18 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وأثابك على فعلك​


----------



## souheil_sou (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Hythamaga (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

بـــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

اخ سامى الروابط لا تعمل ممكن تنزله تانى


----------



## eng.aly86 (17 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يزيدك


----------



## meme902 (19 أبريل 2013)

[h=3]Download not available[/h]


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## هند الجابري (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (2 أغسطس 2014)

تم مراجعة الرابط وهو يعمل والحمد لله


----------

